# What are the main differences between a toro 724 and 824?



## frascati (Jan 31, 2014)

Hard to find a comparison online since the 824 was discontinued so long ago. 
Both 24 inch. 
724 of similar era was 7hp L-head. The 824 was 8hp. L-head as well?
The 824 had more forward gears?
The 824 had a kind of differential wheel drive?
Was the impeller housing larger on the 824?

I own a 724. I'm interested in an 824 down the street that a neighbor has minus motor. It's in excellent shape. Looks very "low mileage" just briefly looking at it today. 

If it stands up to closer inspection what should I offer him for it?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

frascati said:


> Hard to find a comparison online since the 824 was discontinued so long ago.
> Both 24 inch.
> 724 of similar era was 7hp L-head. The 824 was 8hp. L-head as well?
> The 824 had more forward gears?
> ...


 the 8-24 has the same friction disk set up as the 7-24. they tweaked 1or 2 more speeds out of it. I would have to see pic's in order to get a price idea


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

My high limit for one is 75 bucks w/o an engine. Add an engine/belt and labor to install and you are at 150-175. But I resell them so I have to leave room for profit. MH


----------



## frascati (Jan 31, 2014)

motorhead64 said:


> My high limit for one is 75 bucks w/o an engine. Add an engine/belt and labor to install and you are at 150-175. But I resell them so I have to leave room for profit. MH


Thank you. Gives me some idea. I've completely rebuilt mine from top/bottom so I have a fair idea what to look for. Barring any real abuse I'd just have to hope that the worm gear is ok. I can inspect the transmission by removing four bolts. 

Can you confirm that the 824 and 724 shared the majority of components and specs with the exception of engine size?

This one has a drum auger. Is the worm gear ratio and auger/impeller rpm the same as the 724?

In this photo from another forum it's got a pretty unusual impeller housing. In fact I can't seem to wrap my head around how it works.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks like nice paint work. How do you do it, rattle can or gun? I'd like to learn about doing paint with an actual paint gun.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

frascati said:


> This one has a drum auger. Is the worm gear ratio and auger/impeller rpm the same as the 724?
> 
> In this photo from another forum it's got a pretty unusual impeller housing. In fact I can't seem to wrap my head around how it works.


Most use one of two or three gears in the auger gearcase and I've yet to see different gears in the same case between different models of any brand.
Nothing unusual on the auger/impeller housing I can see. I think it's just the perspective and new paint making it looking different than any other one.


----------



## frascati (Jan 31, 2014)

You're right about the perspective. Now I see it. 

I remembered a friend who owns an 824 so I stopped by his house last night. Sure enough, the 824 although being 24inches wide like mine, is absolutely larger than the 724. It's larger in almost all other dimensions. Strange that I cannot find dimensional drawings of these models online. They have to be among the most common best selling snowblowers in the last few decades.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the 724 is on the same frame as the 524 ( small frame ) the 824 is on the mid frame platform


----------



## frascati (Jan 31, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> the 724 is on the same frame as the 524 ( small frame ) the 824 is on the mid frame platform


I measured it at my friend's house tonight

724 auger housing 24 wide 17 high 12 deep
impeller 10 wheels direct driven
824 auger housing 24 wide 22 high 14 deep
impeller 12 wheels chain driven


----------

